# Masculine Logic and Feminine Logic



## greenbaggins

I'm sure you've heard this before. The man will say, "I can't believe how illogical that woman is. She can't see one single step in the argument." The woman will reply, "I can't believe that he is so slow that he can't see what is so blindingly obvious to ANYONE who could put two and two together." To quote someone famous, "What we have here is a failure to communicate." 

Men think in a line, step by step, usually. Of course, everything in this post is pretty general, and has lots of exceptions. But men are, in general, linear thinkers. They like things spelled out in order. Skipping steps usually makes them uneasy, not to say discombobulated. 

Women, on the other hand, are usually more intuitive. They don't have a problem skipping steps in the argument, and jumping right to the conclusion. They couldn't always tell you how they got there, but they often come up with these amazing leaps that seem almost superhuman to most males. Sometimes men call this a sixth sense, or a woman's intuition. 

Men need to realize that a woman is not necessarily being illogical when she makes the leaps. It is merely that the woman doesn't feel she needs to spell out all the steps by which she arrived at her conclusion. Of course, sometimes the woman jumps to the wrong conclusions because she left out a few key distinctions/steps/factors that might have changed the conclusion. This is where the man can patiently explain to the woman how to reach the proper conclusion. 

Women, by contrast, can help men increase the speed of reaching the conclusions, because sometimes it is important to reach a conclusion quickly, and spelling out all of the steps is not always necessary or desirable. Women also need to understand that men may not be slow and stupid just because they can't move at the dizzying pace of intuition that the woman can. 

The difference is probably due at least in part to the way the brains are set up. In the womb, the boy receives a washing of testosterone that disconnects parts of the brain from one another, making intuitive leaps more difficult. The girl in the womb does not receive this, and so the connections are much more instantaneous. God's marvelous design is evident here, because men and women therefore complement each other very well. Sometimes the linear thinking of the male is more helpful (for instance, in engineering, where 98% of engineers are male). One does not want steps left out of the process in building a bridge! On the other hand, intuition is often extremely helpful in relationships, where one often needs the ability to read between the lines to be able to put oneself in the other person's shoes. Women are often much better at this than men, who often can't seem to put 2 and 2 together fast enough to be able to make the necessary leaps. So, men and women, rather than calling each other stupid, simply need to realize that there is often a different kind of logic at work, neither better or worse than the other, but often suited better to different tasks. Men and women, if they realized this better, would be better able to communicate with each other, and help each other in the areas where they are stronger.


----------



## Tripel

I don't know you, but I'm going to assume you are new to this country. Men and women are supposed to be the same.


----------



## greenbaggins

Help me out here, Daniel. Was this meant to be funny? I need a few more steps laid out so that my linear mind can follow what you're saying.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

I think these things are generally true, but it's also important not to make women feel unfeminine if they _are_ good at algorithmic types of thinking, and not to assume that any particular woman isn't good at what we would think of as "male logic." I've seen men and women who were very good at both, though perhaps more oriented towards one or the other. I see it as more of an overall complementarity rather than one that is true in every single case, though I don't mean to suggest that this isn't what you're saying! As an example, I am much more like the "feminine logic" you describe (though I think I'm also good at connecting the steps), but my best female friend in law school is far less prone to intuitive leaps. I think we've learned a lot from one another, and I definitely don't think she's less feminine because she's different from me.

It is also extremely refreshing to read the differences described in such a nuanced way, rather than the (as often incorrect as not) distinction of "men are rational, women are emotional."


----------



## greenbaggins

Ex Nihilo said:


> I think these things are generally true, but it's also important not to make women feel unfeminine if they _are_ good at algorithmic types of thinking, and not to assume that any particular woman isn't good at what we would think of as "male logic." I've seen men and women who were very good at both, though perhaps more oriented towards one or the other. I see it as more of an overall complementarity rather than one that is true in every single case, though I don't mean to suggest that this isn't what you're saying!



I would agree completely. It may not have been completely clear, but I was thinking more of overall complementarity, and certainly don't want any man who is able to make intuitive leaps feel feminized, or a woman who can think linearly feel masculinized.


----------



## Tripel

greenbaggins said:


> Help me out here, Daniel. Was this meant to be funny?



I don't know that it was supposed to be funny, but it was tongue in cheek.


----------



## Zenas

Is this why women are dumber than me and God said they are inferior? /sarcasm.


----------



## Wannabee

This marks one of the reasons why women should not be in combat. It also shows how she is better equipped by God for the glorious role He has given her as a help meet. My wife has saved my tail on numerous occasions when I was being "too logical." I can tend towards bluntness. She sees the relational aspects of things more clearly. My foot has been caught by her just inches from my mouth more than once. 
I've also seen this "intuition" lead to a host of errors in the church though. "Miss Valerie has the gift of discernment, so we should ask her." Then she's viewed as some sort of prophetess. Recently a family visited our church where it was clear that the woman held her husband under her thumb with just this type of reasoning. Because she was gifted of God and he wasn't, he needed to listen to her. And listen to her he did. They left the church because I wouldn't listen to her...


----------



## Augusta

Thanks for this Lane. You just described me and my husband. He is a computer science major and very precise. I am a really rapid thinker and highly intuitive and thus wrong often and not always as patient as I should be when we have to take the long route around a problem. I confess my eyes glaze over and I say with my autistic son "we are all done talking about that."  

I love the Puritans and they pick things apart so finely and sometimes I just want them to get to the point right now! It takes me a while to read one of their books. It is really good for me to slow my thoughts down and go carefully.


----------



## tdowns

*I've seen this....*



Wannabee said:


> I've also seen this "intuition" lead to a host of errors in the church though. "Miss Valerie has the gift of discernment, so we should ask her." Then she's viewed as some sort of prophetess.



Boy, have I seen this one around, and when the logical mind points out the factual error of the past discernment as a way to suggest that they may want to reconsider their "gift"....ROCKETS!!!!


----------



## Knoxienne

Wannabee said:


> This marks one of the reasons why women should not be in combat. It also shows how she is better equipped by God for the glorious role He has given her as a help meet. My wife has saved my tail on numerous occasions when I was being "too logical." I can tend towards bluntness. She sees the relational aspects of things more clearly. My foot has been caught by her just inches from my mouth more than once.
> I've also seen this "intuition" lead to a host of errors in the church though. "Miss Valerie has the gift of discernment, so we should ask her." Then she's viewed as some sort of prophetess. Recently a family visited our church where it was clear that the woman held her husband under her thumb with just this type of reasoning. Because she was gifted of God and he wasn't, he needed to listen to her. And listen to her he did. They left the church because I wouldn't listen to her...



Thank you! I appreciate your perspective a lot.


----------



## Wannabee

Thank you Lady Purtiestness. You are a wise woman...


----------



## LawrenceU

Re: the OP. 

One of the few Focus on the Family broadcasts that I can remember dealt with this issue; especially the brain changing it wiring in the womb. They also discussed the brain hemisphere issues. Fascinating stuff.

What I find amazing is how God does this in his creation. Adam was never in a womb to have his brain washed with testosterone. Yet, he was still incomplete and needed a wife.

Being a right brained male I find the topic fascinating. It explains much of the weird way I'm wired.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Wannabee said:


> *This marks one of the reasons why women should not be in combat.* It also shows how she is better equipped by God for the glorious role He has given her as a help meet. My wife has saved my tail on numerous occasions when I was being "too logical." I can tend towards bluntness. She sees the relational aspects of things more clearly. My foot has been caught by her just inches from my mouth more than once.



Probably so, though I would think the biggest (besides physical strength differences) is that women are not wired to be physically aggressive, at least not in the same way.


----------



## Scott1

A couple of things often get lost in discussions like this.

One has been rightly pointed out- there are lots and lots of exceptions to general behavior. That helps make life interesting.

Today my wife was talking about a certain characteristic she finds commonly among women she does not like. As she was describing it, I pointed out there are women who do not have that characteristic and in fact, are gifted toward the opposite. We both came to talk about women we know who do seem to have this general (positive) trait.

Honestly, I find these kinds of propositions fruitless (fine to talk about it, only from my own standpoint) because there are so many exceptions. It often degenerates into mere display of pride (using that word in its sin-prone context)

But more than that, it is a good thing there are differences. Men need women and women need men, as God made them. It is a beautiful thing when they compliment each other, not try to change each other to make them something they are not. Appreciate how God made them to be.

It takes both to make life better, and God pronounced His creation, male and female good.


----------



## jwithnell

I just thought we women were _right_.


----------



## OPC'n

Wannabee said:


> This marks one of the reasons why women should not be in combat.



Ummm, I'm going to have to disagree! Intuition can be very helpful in dangerous situations. My intuition sometimes helps me in seeing that my patient isn't doing well. Their vital signs might be ok etc, etc, but there is just something that isn't right! Now call the MD on that one and they...well, they really don't appreciate it very much especially during the night. But I once saved a woman's life just because of my intuition. I finally got the MD to move her to the ICU where she coded. Most everything about her seemed normal but there was one little thing that kept nagging at me and so I kept nagging the MD. So I'm sure that intuition could be very helpful when one feels something isn't right in a combat situation. I would have to agree with another commenter who stated that maybe they shouldn't be in combat due to strength I think that's the key...but I'll not judge a woman who does enter the military.


----------



## Knoxienne

sjonee said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> This marks one of the reasons why women should not be in combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I'm going to have to disagree! Intuition can be very helpful in dangerous situations. My intuition sometimes helps me in seeing that my patient isn't doing well. Their vital signs might be ok etc, etc, but there is just something that isn't right! Now call the MD on that one and they...well, they really don't appreciate it very much especially during the night. But I once saved a woman's life just because of my intuition. I finally got the MD to move her to the ICU where she coded. Most everything about her seemed normal but there was one little thing that kept nagging at me and so I kept nagging the MD. So I'm sure that intuition could be very helpful when one feels something isn't right in a combat situation. I would have to agree with another commenter who stated that maybe they shouldn't be in combat due to strength I think that's the key...but I'll not judge a woman who does enter the military.
Click to expand...


Yes, intuition is one of those things that can be either a blessing or a curse, depending on whether or not we are walking with the Lord - and the same would go for those things men are strong in. If we are in God's Word daily and seeking his will and seeking to mortify our flesh, I believe that intuition can be a very valuable thing. We are helpers, so it makes sense that intuition is something that we need as helpmeets and as life bearers and nurturers. We need to just "know" in order to help in many different situations, as the one you spoke of Sister Sarah. We just need to look at our intuition in the light of the principles of scripture.


----------



## LawrenceU

Intuition is one thing. Focusing on and completing the mission is another.


----------



## Marrow Man

When I think of the difference in logic b/t the sexes, I think of this:

[video=youtube;6Y9BukEBI9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y9BukEBI9c[/video]


----------



## OPC'n

Knoxienne said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> This marks one of the reasons why women should not be in combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I'm going to have to disagree! Intuition can be very helpful in dangerous situations. My intuition sometimes helps me in seeing that my patient isn't doing well. Their vital signs might be ok etc, etc, but there is just something that isn't right! Now call the MD on that one and they...well, they really don't appreciate it very much especially during the night. But I once saved a woman's life just because of my intuition. I finally got the MD to move her to the ICU where she coded. Most everything about her seemed normal but there was one little thing that kept nagging at me and so I kept nagging the MD. So I'm sure that intuition could be very helpful when one feels something isn't right in a combat situation. I would have to agree with another commenter who stated that maybe they shouldn't be in combat due to strength I think that's the key...but I'll not judge a woman who does enter the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, intuition is one of those things that can be either a blessing or a curse, depending on whether or not we are walking with the Lord - and the same would go for those things men are strong in. If we are in God's Word daily and seeking his will and seeking to mortify our flesh, I believe that intuition can be a very valuable thing. We are helpers, so it makes sense that intuition is something that we need as helpmeets and as life bearers and nurturers. We need to just "know" in order to help in many different situations, as the one you spoke of Sister Sarah. We just need to look at our intuition in the light of the principles of scripture.
Click to expand...


Sister Sarah? Yikes!...that gives me bad memories which I'll have to PM you about some day!


----------



## Ex Nihilo

sjonee said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> This marks one of the reasons why women should not be in combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I'm going to have to disagree! Intuition can be very helpful in dangerous situations. My intuition sometimes helps me in seeing that my patient isn't doing well.
Click to expand...


I do not mean to start a huge debate on the role of women. However, the usefulness of feminine thinking in a lot of professions -- including nursing and law -- suggests to me that a Priscilla/Aquila couple business, with the wife helping the husband in the trade as he chooses, may be at least as ideal as the "traditional" idea that women are to be involved in domestic concerns only. To me, this biblically accounts for why many women are attracted to and talented at business, and provides a biblical structure in which her talents can be utilized for the family's good. Of course, coordination of skills isn't possible for every couple, so I also do not want to suggest that this is the only way to do things. I am sure there are many ways to be a good helpmeet.


----------



## OPC'n

....and many woman are "coupled". Anyway, I really don't find too much wrong with women being in combat. If it is mostly men in the group, then one woman here or there isn't going to hurt anything as far as needing physical strength. I work with a woman who is just as or stronger than most men. I *always* go get her when I need help lifting a heavy patient. I don't see any Biblical reason why women cannot be in combat. But now I'm off


----------



## Ex Nihilo

sjonee said:


> ....and many woman are "coupled". Anyway, I really don't find too much wrong with women being in combat. If it is mostly men in the group, then one woman here or there isn't going to hurt anything as far as needing physical strength. I work with a woman who is just as or stronger than most men. I *always* go get her when I need help lifting a heavy patient. *I don't see any Biblical reason why women cannot be in combat. But now I'm off*



I do not think it's explicit at all, but I've heard (and I'm sure the military guys here can say much better) that there are real personality differences between the sexes that _do_ affect behavior in the heat of battle. Not to mention the possible distraction of gender mixing -- similar to the argument against gays in the military.


----------



## OPC'n

Well, this will be my last comment since it has nothing to do with the wonderful OP. My pastor and church supports a military woman who is a member of our OPC church. We think she does us a great service and needs our prayers as she lays down her life for our country. But each to their own thinking on this. I of course would be swayed differently if Scripture stated othewise...otherwise it's just mankind making up rules which make them feel better about a situation.


----------



## reformed trucker

jwithnell said:


> I just thought we women were _right_.



That's what my wife says! "You know I'm right, like 98% of the time".

It's hard to savor the 2%.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

sjonee said:


> Well, this will be my last comment since it has nothing to do with the wonderful OP. *My pastor and church supports a military woman who is a member of our OPC church. *We think she does us a great service and needs our prayers as she lays down her life for our country. But each to their own thinking on this. I of course would be swayed differently if Scripture stated othewise...otherwise it's just mankind making up rules which make them feel better about a situation.



My understanding is that the U.S. military does not put women in combat positions. I think women are obviously very good at many other tasks in the military! I am thankful for their service, too.


----------



## py3ak

Maybe you could start a thread on the topic, Sarah. Given the current of egalitarianism, if a draft were reinstated it might well include women, and if it did it would be good for churches to know what their position on women in combat is.


----------



## Theognome

sjonee said:


> Well, this will be my last comment since it has nothing to do with the wonderful OP. My pastor and church supports a military woman who is a member of our OPC church. We think she does us a great service and needs our prayers as she lays down her life for our country. But each to their own thinking on this. I of course would be swayed differently if Scripture stated othewise...otherwise it's just mankind making up rules which make them feel better about a situation.



The Trinity isn't explicit, either- but it's there. I'll be happy to present a biblical argument concerning women in the military later on (in another thread, of course).

On a pragmatic level and speaking as a combat veteran, I certainly would not want intuition and nurture in such a situation. Give me straight, linear 'just do your job' thinking any day.

Theognome


----------



## Theoretical

Ex Nihilo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....and many woman are "coupled". Anyway, I really don't find too much wrong with women being in combat. If it is mostly men in the group, then one woman here or there isn't going to hurt anything as far as needing physical strength. I work with a woman who is just as or stronger than most men. I *always* go get her when I need help lifting a heavy patient. *I don't see any Biblical reason why women cannot be in combat. But now I'm off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it's explicit at all, but I've heard (and I'm sure the military guys here can say much better) that there are real personality differences between the sexes that _do_ affect behavior in the heat of battle. Not to mention the possible distraction of gender mixing -- similar to the argument against gays in the military.
Click to expand...

And there's the fact that women are easily the best targets for a sniper (shot to kill slowly/painfully), because of the fact that men's instinct to protect the women around them then causes them to take unnecessary risks and become targets.

This is referring strictly to combat situations.


----------



## Grymir

My wife is one of the logical kind of woman, but she's still a female. She uses a great example. My brain is like a fettuccine noodle, laid out in a straight line. Her brain is like a plate of spaghetti noodles, all interwoven. Sometimes she'll pull out a noodle, analyze it, and put it back onto the plate.

-----Added 2/17/2009 at 09:37:29 EST-----

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that our thought process are complimentary. Not in conflict to each other. I love my wife's female ways. We need each other.


----------



## Knoxienne

sjonee said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I'm going to have to disagree! Intuition can be very helpful in dangerous situations. My intuition sometimes helps me in seeing that my patient isn't doing well. Their vital signs might be ok etc, etc, but there is just something that isn't right! Now call the MD on that one and they...well, they really don't appreciate it very much especially during the night. But I once saved a woman's life just because of my intuition. I finally got the MD to move her to the ICU where she coded. Most everything about her seemed normal but there was one little thing that kept nagging at me and so I kept nagging the MD. So I'm sure that intuition could be very helpful when one feels something isn't right in a combat situation. I would have to agree with another commenter who stated that maybe they shouldn't be in combat due to strength I think that's the key...but I'll not judge a woman who does enter the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, intuition is one of those things that can be either a blessing or a curse, depending on whether or not we are walking with the Lord - and the same would go for those things men are strong in. If we are in God's Word daily and seeking his will and seeking to mortify our flesh, I believe that intuition can be a very valuable thing. We are helpers, so it makes sense that intuition is something that we need as helpmeets and as life bearers and nurturers. We need to just "know" in order to help in many different situations, as the one you spoke of Sister Sarah. We just need to look at our intuition in the light of the principles of scripture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sister Sarah? Yikes!...that gives me bad memories which I'll have to PM you about some day!
Click to expand...


Didn't mean to creep you out!  I'd love to hear your story when you'd like to tell it.


----------



## Christoffer

*The concept of understanding*

To me it seems that my wife and I sometimes use the term "understand" in two different ways.

My wife often tells me that this and that thing needs to be done, often in relation to people we know. She just "sees" it while I don't. Needless to say, without her "seeing what needs to be done" I would have left many good things undone. Our duties aren't just what logically follows from the premises 

To me it seems that women have some innate practical wisdom that men lack. An additional set om moral "oughts"?

Perhaps this is why men find women complicated and why women feel that men don't understand them 

Speculation: maybe this would make men more fit for combat. The relational side of what is going on is invisible to them and does not affect their performance. Just a thought


----------



## LawrenceU

Theognome said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this will be my last comment since it has nothing to do with the wonderful OP. My pastor and church supports a military woman who is a member of our OPC church. We think she does us a great service and needs our prayers as she lays down her life for our country. But each to their own thinking on this. I of course would be swayed differently if Scripture stated othewise...otherwise it's just mankind making up rules which make them feel better about a situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trinity isn't explicit, either- but it's there. I'll be happy to present a biblical argument concerning women in the military later on (in another thread, of course).
> 
> On a pragmatic level and speaking as a combat veteran, I certainly would not want intuition and nurture in such a situation. Give me straight, linear 'just do your job' thinking any day.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Ditto.


----------



## Pergamum

The OP was started by a man explaining how women think.

Anyone else see a problem with that?


Why not women start a thread to explain how men think?


----------



## greenbaggins

Why not, Perg? I am not claiming to have women all figured out. However, I am speaking from some level of experience, and some women, at least, seem to think I have described at least some things accurately. Besides, my main point was not a description of how women think, but rather the difference between men and women. I have sought to make clear that I am speaking in generalizations, and that there are plenty of exceptions. My intent was simply to allow people to try to put themselves in other people's shoes. In my opinion, many women understand men perfectly. I would have zero problem with a woman seeking to describe how men think. Maybe I am foolish for thinking this, but it seems to me imperative for men to seek to be understanding when it comes to women. I do not view the enterprise as impossible, since women are not a different or alien species.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

greenbaggins said:


> Why not, Perg? I am not claiming to have women all figured out. However, I am speaking from some level of experience, and some women, at least, seem to think I have described at least some things accurately. Besides, my main point was not a description of how women think, but rather the difference between men and women. I have sought to make clear that I am speaking in generalizations, and that there are plenty of exceptions. My intent was simply to allow people to try to put themselves in other people's shoes. In my opinion, many women understand men perfectly. I would have zero problem with a woman seeking to describe how men think. Maybe I am foolish for thinking this, but it seems to me imperative for men to seek to be understanding when it comes to women. I do not view the enterprise as impossible, since women are not a different or alien species.



I have seen male comments on women's thinking that were inaccurate and even offensive, but yours was not! I thought it was fascinating, accurate, and useful.


----------



## LawrenceU

Is it not a command for men to understand their wives and to live with them in that light? If we don't our prayers are hindered. 

There is nothing wrong with studying how the sexes differ in their thought processes and learn to apply that difference in our lives. Then we should stand back in awe at our marvelous Creator.


----------



## a mere housewife

Just wanted to add that we had a similar discussion on the board awhile back:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/intellectual-emotional-composition-men-women-28420/

added: Relevant quote from Pascal, pulled from that thread:

The reason, therefore, that some intuitive minds are not mathematical is that they cannot at all turn their attention to the principles of mathematics. But the reason that mathematicians are not intuitive is that they do not see what is before them, and that, accustomed to the exact and plain principles of mathematics, and not reasoning till they have well inspected and arranged their principles, they are lost in matters of intuition where the principles do not allow of such arrangement. They are scarcely seen; they are felt rather than seen; there is the greatest difficulty in making them felt by those who do not of themselves perceive them. These principles are so fine and so numerous that a very delicate and very clear sense is needed to perceive them, and to judge rightly and justly when they are perceived, without for the most part being able to demonstrate them in order as in mathematics, because the principles are not known to us in the same way, and because it would be an endless matter to undertake it. We must see the matter at once, at one glance, and not by a process of reasoning, at least to a certain degree. And thus it is rare that mathematicians are intuitive and that men of intuition are mathematicians, because mathematicians wish to treat matters of intuition mathematically and make themselves ridiculous, wishing to begin with definitions and then with axioms, which is not the way to proceed in this kind of reasoning. Not that the mind does not do so, but it does it tacitly, naturally, and without technical rules; for the expression of it is beyond all men, and only a few can feel it.
Intuitive minds, on the contrary, being thus accustomed to judge at a single glance, are so astonished when they are presented with propositions of which they understand nothing, and the way to which is through definitions and axioms so sterile, and which they are not accustomed to see thus in detail, that they are repelled and disheartened.
But dull minds are never either intuitive or mathematical.
Mathematicians who are only mathematicians have exact minds, provided all things are explained to them by means of definitions and axioms; otherwise they are inaccurate and insufferable, for they are only right when the principles are quite clear.
And men of intuition who are only intuitive cannot have the patience to reach to first principles of things speculative and conceptual, which they have never seen in the world and which are altogether out of the common.


----------



## JBaldwin

Ex Nihilo said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, Perg? I am not claiming to have women all figured out. However, I am speaking from some level of experience, and some women, at least, seem to think I have described at least some things accurately. Besides, my main point was not a description of how women think, but rather the difference between men and women. I have sought to make clear that I am speaking in generalizations, and that there are plenty of exceptions. My intent was simply to allow people to try to put themselves in other people's shoes. In my opinion, many women understand men perfectly. I would have zero problem with a woman seeking to describe how men think. Maybe I am foolish for thinking this, but it seems to me imperative for men to seek to be understanding when it comes to women. I do not view the enterprise as impossible, since women are not a different or alien species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen male comments on women's thinking that were inaccurate and even offensive, but yours was not! I thought it was fascinating, accurate, and useful.
Click to expand...


I agree and was thinking the same thing.


----------



## PresbyDane

I need some help in translation...
In english you would call the last part of the question "Femenin logic" an oximorron (or how that is spelled) right?

AH AH, AU, AU, Uncle, Uncle ....


----------

